# Most stable rom?



## mikeoxling (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a very stable rom, I don't care if its ICS or GB, but I do prefer ICS and desensed. Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilceaux (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep going back to Jester's JellyBlur ROM, mainly due to its speed and stability.
I didn't have very good experiences with the ICS ROMS.


----------



## mikeoxling (Jul 4, 2012)

wilceaux said:


> I keep going back to Jester's JellyBlur ROM, mainly due to its speed and stability.
> I didn't have very good experiences with the ICS ROMS.


I'm getting sick of the reboots and data drops on ics haha.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckawd (Oct 14, 2012)

mikeoxling said:


> I'm looking for a very stable rom, I don't care if its ICS or GB, but I do prefer ICS and desensed. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I just flashed Thundershed v1.6 and have found it to be very stable and sound. Everything works ie: wifi, tether, Bluetooth etc. It runs very fast and is certainly debloated and desensed. Took me a few days to get it all set up and getting used to GoLauncher and aosp as opposed to sense but it comes down to how well you can adapt to a senseless system.

All in all, Thundershed is the best ROM I have ever run. Makes my tbolt run like a new phone and looks awesome to boot!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well that's what aosp is lol. Its stock vanilla Google operating system lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tullyelly (Oct 15, 2012)

I've found this Liquid ICS ROM to be my favorite.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1832512

A couple of things to consider however:
VERY rarely I will have a reboot. Maybe every 4th or 5th day.
Every once in awhile the data drops. Some of this is due to my home getting terrible reception. That makes it difficult to determine the actual cause and if it's the ROM itself.
There is no functioning video recording or Netflix at this point.
So there you have it. I've tried a few in the nearly 2 years I've had the phone and this one is by far my favorite. Personally I've got other avenues for video and Netflix so that doesn't bother me much. The data and reboots are very rare and barely register as a negative for myself.

Oh, and the battery life is ridiculous. With the hog that the Thunderbolt is, I'd say that's my favorite perk of this ROM.

If nothing else, I'd give it a go. It's definitely worth a test drive at the very least.


----------



## tullyelly (Oct 15, 2012)

chuckawd said:


> I just flashed Thundershed v1.6 and have found it to be very stable and sound. Everything works ie: wifi, tether, Bluetooth etc. It runs very fast and is certainly debloated and desensed. Took me a few days to get it all set up and getting used to GoLauncher and aosp as opposed to sense but it comes down to how well you can adapt to a senseless system.
> 
> All in all, Thundershed is the best ROM I have ever run. Makes my tbolt run like a new phone and looks awesome to boot!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I also enjoyed this one as well. It's what I used for quite awhile before Liquid ICS.


----------



## mikeoxling (Jul 4, 2012)

tullyelly said:


> I've found this Liquid ICS ROM to be my favorite.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1832512
> 
> ...


I've been running liquid ics for quite some time now and its terrible in terms of reboots and data drops.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly SkyRaider is such a great ROM and that is saying a lot since I hate Sense. Throw the ICS theme on and use holo launcher and you wouldn't even know it's sense as far as performance goes. Liquid ICS is not what you want to run if you want everything running perfect. I will probably run this till I get a new phone, unless something else as good as this comes out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am very risk averse, and rely on my phone heavily (in the midst of a job hunt). So a stable ROM is way more important to me that speed, features, looks. I started on the Sense-based BAMF Son Of A Bliss (SOAB) v1.4 in part because I heard it was very stable. And it was, but it was a bit slow, and while the battery use was better than stock, I kept hoping for better battery use, so I wanted to try one of the AOSP-based ROMs. I debated between Liquid Smooth and Thundershed, and it seemed Thundershed got excellent reviews, so I flashed that one. I found I needed to change kernels (to Zoom 1.1) and do the "Sense ROM GPS fix" (flash a Sense ROM, get a GPS lock, then flash back to Thundershed) and everything worked. Very fast, way better battery life, and more stable than the original, pre-rooted phone.

I understand SkyRaider is the best of the Sense-based ROMs, and SFK's ROM is also excellent. But I strongly recommend Thundershed 1.6.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> I am very risk averse, and rely on my phone heavily (in the midst of a job hunt). So a stable ROM is way more important to me that speed, features, looks. I started on the Sense-based BAMF Son Of A Bliss (SOAB) v1.4 in part because I heard it was very stable. And it was, but it was a bit slow, and while the battery use was better than stock, I kept hoping for better battery use, so I wanted to try one of the AOSP-based ROMs. I debated between Liquid Smooth and Thundershed, and it seemed Thundershed got excellent reviews, so I flashed that one. I found I needed to change kernels (to Zoom 1.1) and do the "Sense ROM GPS fix" (flash a Sense ROM, get a GPS lock, then flash back to Thundershed) and everything worked. Very fast, way better battery life, and more stable than the original, pre-rooted phone.
> 
> I understand SkyRaider is the best of the Sense-based ROMs, and SFK's ROM is also excellent. But I strongly recommend Thundershed 1.6.


Yeah Thundershed is my all time favorite ...I've actually been back on sheds builds. Ics is just too damn buggy for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

On liquid ICS 90% of the time I would not have data after waking up the phone (would need to toggle 3g 4g to get it back). Got tired of this and switched to protekk AOKP. I have had no issues with data so far on AOKP and overall the ROM has been more stable for me than liquid. Of course the camera does not work at all on AOKP.

Bottom line: protekk and liquid should get together, share ideas, and basically combine the two into one built with working camera and data









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckawd (Oct 14, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> I am very risk averse, and rely on my phone heavily (in the midst of a job hunt). So a stable ROM is way more important to me that speed, features, looks. I started on the Sense-based BAMF Son Of A Bliss (SOAB) v1.4 in part because I heard it was very stable. And it was, but it was a bit slow, and while the battery use was better than stock, I kept hoping for better battery use, so I wanted to try one of the AOSP-based ROMs. I debated between Liquid Smooth and Thundershed, and it seemed Thundershed got excellent reviews, so I flashed that one. I found I needed to change kernels (to Zoom 1.1) and do the "Sense ROM GPS fix" (flash a Sense ROM, get a GPS lock, then flash back to Thundershed) and everything worked. Very fast, way better battery life, and more stable than the original, pre-rooted phone.
> 
> I understand SkyRaider is the best of the Sense-based ROMs, and SFK's ROM is also excellent. But I strongly recommend Thundershed 1.6.


I came from Gingeritis 3D which was fantastic back in the day if you will to Thundershed 1.6 and its been a wonderful change so far. Only a few issues but they were my blatant mistakes coming from sense to aosp and launchers.

As far as the GPS locking is concerned, I didn't have to reflash back to sense to get a proper GPS lock. Mine locks wicked fast each and every time but this may be because I was on a sense ROM beforehand. I'm not sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

I've tried most of what's out there over the past year and a half and there's not many bad roms.

Thundershed has been my dd for many months. It has some bt problems and an occasional reboot, but it's good.

2 days ago switched too liquid smooth ics 1.5 mr2 and never been happier.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

surprised no one has recommended sfk's cm7.. i believe it's a little newer than shed's. I've been running it for a while and haven't looked back. was on shed's previously.


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

chuckawd said:


> As far as the GPS locking is concerned, I didn't have to reflash back to sense to get a proper GPS lock. Mine locks wicked fast each and every time but this may be because I was on a sense ROM beforehand. I'm not sure.


so the AOSP GPS work-around is to flash the rom, create a backup, flash a sense rom, get a GPS fix, then restore your AOSP rom. this always works for me, but sometimes i notice that flashing from sense to AOSP or even AOSP to AOSP GPS will work fine and no work-around is necessary. So each time i flash a new AOSP i just make sure to get a GPS fix in my old rom before flashing the new one - 9/10 times i won't have to do the long-hand work-around. saves some time.


----------



## crengr (Dec 21, 2011)

I've tried several (if not all - truly) ROMs for the TB. Both Sense and AOSP. I always end up going back to GingerBreadRock v3.4 (Sense 2.1) using Imo Kernel 6.2.0dev13GBS+ and the .19 radios. I've NEVER had ANY issues with this combination. Everything just works and very reliably. I also use the Holo Launcher which I love...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mordant80 said:


> surprised no one has recommended sfk's cm7.. i believe it's a little newer than shed's. I've been running it for a while and haven't looked back. was on shed's previously.


Released later than thundershed, yes, but it's based on workshed's work, so it's more of a different rendition of thundershed. Thundershed is my favorite, but SFKCM7 is awesome too.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah sfk is a good rom

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeoxling (Jul 4, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> I am very risk averse, and rely on my phone heavily (in the midst of a job hunt). So a stable ROM is way more important to me that speed, features, looks. I started on the Sense-based BAMF Son Of A Bliss (SOAB) v1.4 in part because I heard it was very stable. And it was, but it was a bit slow, and while the battery use was better than stock, I kept hoping for better battery use, so I wanted to try one of the AOSP-based ROMs. I debated between Liquid Smooth and Thundershed, and it seemed Thundershed got excellent reviews, so I flashed that one. I found I needed to change kernels (to Zoom 1.1) and do the "Sense ROM GPS fix" (flash a Sense ROM, get a GPS lock, then flash back to Thundershed) and everything worked. Very fast, way better battery life, and more stable than the original, pre-rooted phone.
> 
> I understand SkyRaider is the best of the Sense-based ROMs, and SFK's ROM is also excellent. But I strongly recommend Thundershed 1.6.


I loved SOAB, I ran it for such a long time!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

SkyRaider is honestly awesome, especially if you use your camera a lot like I do. As I stated before I hate Sense, but with the ICS theme you wouldn't know it was Sense and it is very snappy and quick.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

CC268 said:


> SkyRaider is honestly awesome, especially if you use your camera a lot like I do. As I stated before I hate Sense, but with the ICS theme you wouldn't know it was Sense and it is very snappy and quick.


I agree...I really like DarkHorse v1.7.7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

